# Unverdiente Flops: Diese 6 Animationsfilme wurden nicht ausreichend gewürdigt



## MatthiasBrueckle (13. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unverdiente Flops: Diese 6 Animationsfilme wurden nicht ausreichend gewürdigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Unverdiente Flops: Diese 6 Animationsfilme wurden nicht ausreichend gewürdigt


----------



## PaPaSchlumpf81 (13. Mai 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht ganz klar Titan A.E. Vll. nicht der beste Animationsfilm, aber mal was anderes abseits des immer gleichen Mainstreams von Disney und Co


----------



## bundesgerd (13. Mai 2016)

Frankenweenie war ein kinderfreundlicher toller Horrorfilm (s/w), auch für Erwachsene. Basil, der große Mäusedetektiv kenne ich noch aus meiner Kindheit, hatte ihn damals im Kino gesehen. Disney at his best...


----------



## copius (13. Mai 2016)

Ganz klar! der gute alte Walhalla-Trickfilm, der urkomisch ist und eine magische Faszination ausübt.
Und nicht zu vergessen Mary & Max, der sich eher weniger an Kinder richtet auch wenn er viele lustige oberflächliche Momente hat, ist er im Kern doch sehr erwachsen und behandelt gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung sowie anders zu sein.
Ein habe ich noch: Milo und Mars von Disney. Ist irgendwie völlig unterschätzt obwohl er sehr lustig und verdammt gut animiert ist und der Kern der Geschichte ist, Mamas sind die Besten!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2016)

"Der Gigant aus dem All"

Unfassbar dass ihr diesen nicht bedacht habt. Der wohl wichtigste und beste Zeichentrick-Film außerhalb der Disney-Schmiede.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Mai 2016)

Rango fand ich richtig geil.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (13. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Der Gigant aus dem All"
> 
> Unfassbar dass ihr diesen nicht bedacht habt. Der wohl wichtigste und beste Zeichentrick-Film außerhalb der Disney-Schmiede.



Ich könnte jetzt sagen "Wir wollten bei unserer Auswahl nur Filme aus unterschiedlichen Bereichen verwenden, während aber an "Iron Giant" einige derselben Leute wie an "Danny, der Kater" mitgemacht haben und wir deswegen nichts doppeln wollten. Dementsprechend haben wir uns für den Film entschieden, der schlicht und ergreifend härter gefloppt und weniger bekannt ist. Iron Giant hat auf dem Heimkino-Markt aufgeholt und sich eine Fangemeinschaft aufgebaut."

Das sage ich aber nicht. Sondern: "Verdammt, der muss auf jeden Fall an die Spitze der eherenwerten Erwähnungen."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdammt toller Film!


----------



## erkosh (13. Mai 2016)

Hüter des Lichts ist ein super Film. Den kann ich empfehlen. Ich habe mir den drei Mal angeschaut 
Wie sie u.a. den Osterhasen und den Weihnachtsmann dargestellt haben finde ich persönlich einfach nur genial.


----------



## ten10 (14. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rango fand ich richtig geil.



Genau.
"...... Wir Reiten ..... "


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Mai 2016)

copius schrieb:


> Ganz klar! der gute alte Walhalla-Trickfilm, der urkomisch ist und eine magische Faszination ausübt.


Ich selbst bin ein Liebhaber nordischer Mythologie und die Kiddies in der Kita waren begeistert von dem Film, als ich ihn mal im Projektrahmen vorgeführt habe.  
Und ich selbst bin bin auch immernoch hochgradig begeistert von diesem Film.


----------



## reformer (14. Mai 2016)

Als ich diesen Film als Kind das erst mal im Fernsehen sah hieß er "Zuckermanns Farm", als DvD läuft er unter "Schweinchen Wilbur und seine Freunde".
Egal wie er nun heißt, der Film ist einfach toll. Eine Zauberhaft Geschichte die von Freundschaft und Vertrauen geht und deren Hauptprotagonisten das Schwein Wilbur und eine Spinne Namens Charlotte sind.
Auch wenn das Ende ein wenig Traurig ist sollte man diesen Film mal gesehen haben.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Die Produktionskosten  beliefen sich auf sagenhafte 140 Millionen US-Dollar (ein Großteil  vermutlich die Gage der Stimmen). Um daraus einen Gewinn herauszuholen,  sollte der Film so viele Demografien wie möglich ansprechen. Leider ging  der Schuss nach hinten los



alleine an den kinokassen hat hüter des lichts mehr als doppelte der produktionskosten eingespielt.
so ganz scheint der schuss also nicht nach hinten losgegangen zu sein.


----------



## Hal82 (14. Mai 2016)

Hm, mir fallen da noch zwei Filme ein die in der Liste mEn fehlen:

9 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qApXdc1WPY

und "when the wind blows" ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zaiN_hCvTU

was letzteren angeht- die Reaktionen des Reviewers hier sagen eigentlich alles zum Film aus, was es zu wissen gibt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCEASf5TegE

und Watership Down fehlt auch noch ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Mai 2016)

Ich hab die Filme alle nicht gesehen, bis auf "Basil der große Mausdetektiv", das war mein allererster Kinofilm und ich hatte sogar das Panini-Sammelalbum zum Film. 
Vielleicht mal den einen oder anderen nachholen.


----------



## Bevier (14. Mai 2016)

Ziemlich erstaunt musste ich feststellen, dass ich die meisten dieser Filme nicht nur kenne, sondern auch sehr gerne mag. Im Text unter Basil der Mäusedetektiv erwähnt und der wohl größte Flop Disneys war Taran und der Zauberkessel, den ich ebenfalls sehr gut aber leider für Kinder etwas zu "hart" fand. Als ich ihn damals das erste Mal (damals im Kino) sah, war ich gerade 7 Jahre alt und die Szenen mit dem gehörnten König und vor allem den Untoten fand ich doch erschreckend ^^
Dabei gibt es so viele positive Aspekte zu erwähnen: der erste Disney-Film ohne scheusslichem Gesang, Tim Burton arbeitete mit daran und es behandelt einen der größten (allerdings nur wenig beachteten) Fantasyliteraturklassiker neben "Herr der Ringe": Lloyd Alexander´s großartige Taran Reihe...


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Mai 2016)

diese liste ist ohne bakshi's"der herr der ringe", der wohl der inbegriff eines zu unrecht gefloppten animationsfilm darstellt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. Mai 2016)

Nunja Rango hat auch schon im Deutschen Starappel, da Johnny Depp von seinem Standardsychronsprecher synchronisiert wurde. Davon ab ist Bill Nighy hier in D bestimmt kein Zugpferd für einen Film, den kennen hier wenige. Deswegen hat man ja auch Micheal Kessler genommen als Synchronsprecher, den kenn man hier.

Davon ab ist Rango einfach toll und mal was anderes.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> diese liste ist ohne bakshi's"der herr der ringe", der wohl der inbegriff eines zu unrecht gefloppten animationsfilm darstellt.



Ne, der Hobbit Ja, aber HdR? Neee, der Film sah auch für damalige Verhältnisse echt nicht gut aus


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. Mai 2016)

In FernGully war ich damals sogar durch ein "Ferienprogramm" im Kino. War/Ist ein großartiger Film. Habe ihn auch als DVD in meiner Sammlung. Basil ist. m.M.n. auch Kult. 
Danke für die interessante Liste auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Clover81 (14. Mai 2016)

Oh, an Basil kann ich mich noch erinnern. Das war damals mein erster Kinofilm als ich zarte 5 Jahre alt war. Ich weiß noch, wie meine Mutter zu mir sagte: "Morgen bist du mal 6."


----------



## Wamboland (15. Mai 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin ein Liebhaber nordischer Mythologie und die Kiddies in der Kita waren begeistert von dem Film, als ich ihn mal im Projektrahmen vorgeführt habe.
> Und ich selbst bin bin auch immernoch hochgradig begeistert von diesem Film.



Ich hab den hier auch auf DVD ^^ - Hab ich finde den Film toll, vor allem wegen dem Thema. Schade das das Thema so selten genutzt wird, dabei bietet es so viel - und nein, Thor (Marvel) oder der recht miese Animationsfilm zählen nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2wmJnYtdJwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich hab den hier auch auf DVD ^^ - Hab ich finde den Film toll, vor allem wegen dem Thema. Schade das das Thema so selten genutzt wird, dabei bietet es so viel - und nein, Thor (Marvel) oder der recht miese Animationsfilm zählen nicht


Mara und der Feuerbringer greift die Thematik auch ziemlich gut auf. Übrigens auch einer der wenigen deutschen Fantasyfilme, die mir echt gefallen haben. 

Marvels Idee, aus den nordischen Göttern Aliens zu machen, die "nur" tausende von Jahren leben können, fand ich immer witzig. Freue mich übrigens auch schon auf den dritten Thor-Film.


----------



## ten10 (15. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ne, der Hobbit Ja, aber HdR? Neee, der Film sah auch für damalige Verhältnisse echt nicht gut aus




Da ging es nicht um die ultimative Optik, sondern um eine Umsetzung der Herr der Ringe Geschichte in Zeichentrick. Die Kombination aus nur-handgezeichneter Grafik und überzeichneten Echt-Schauspielern war damals - und eben als Klassiker heute noch - etwas Besonderes. Ausserdem war der Regisseur Ralph Bakshi ja für Zeichentrickfilme für "Erwachsene" bekannt, für kleine Kinder waren die nix - alles schön niedlich  -  nö - usw.      Klassiker wie z.B. "Die  Welt in 10 Millionen Jahren" war von der Geschichte und der Optik her sowieso schwererer Tobak - und noch weitere Bakshi-Filme z.B. "Fritz the Cat" - das war damals so eine Art Sexfilm/Porno in Zeichentrickform - alles nichts zum Verniedlichen und mit "normalen"  anderen Zeichentrickfilmen zu vergleichen und schon garnichts für Kinderaugen (ja, wir reden von früher, also kein Internet, wo die jüngsten Kinder an die ärgsten Sachen locker rankommen und zu heftig beeinflusst werden) - das war eben "Bakshi" ...


----------



## Riddickulous (15. Mai 2016)

Basil, der große Mäusedetektiv, Rango und Paranorman sind aber auch Beispiele, dass eben nicht jeder Animationsfilm eine Xte Fortsetzung benötigt.

Vor allem aber Basil, war ziemlich düster und damals einer meiner Lieblings Disney Filme.
Natürlich keine Meilensteine wie König der Löwen, Arielle oder andere.

Ich finde es nur schade, dass es gar keine Disney Zeichentrickfilme mehr gibt wie früher nur noch diese Computer Animationsfilme.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (15. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> alleine an den kinokassen hat hüter des lichts mehr als doppelte der produktionskosten eingespielt.
> so ganz scheint der schuss also nicht nach hinten losgegangen zu sein.



Den Part mit dem über 80 Millionen US-Dollar Verlust und 350 Entlassungen hast du aber auch gelesen, oder? 
Wie ich bei meiner Recherche feststellen musste ist die Rechnung am Ende nicht so einfach wie "Box Offce - Budget = Gewinn"
Vor allem, wenn man noch Marketing-Kosten etc. miteinbezieht ... ich war ja selbst erstaunt, da ich dachte, dass Hüter des Lichts super war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Den Part mit dem über 80 Millionen US-Dollar Verlust und 350 Entlassungen hast du aber auch gelesen, oder?
> Wie ich bei meiner Recherche feststellen musste ist die Rechnung am Ende nicht so einfach wie "Box Offce - Budget = Gewinn"
> Vor allem, wenn man noch Marketing-Kosten etc. miteinbezieht ... ich war ja selbst erstaunt, da ich dachte, dass Hüter des Lichts super war.


Zumal für einen US-Film weitaus wichtiger ist im eigenen Land an den Kassen zu überzeugen, und da genau das ist diesem Film ja nicht gelungen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Den Part mit dem über 80 Millionen US-Dollar Verlust und 350 Entlassungen hast du aber auch gelesen, oder?
> Wie ich bei meiner Recherche feststellen musste ist die Rechnung am Ende nicht so einfach wie "Box Offce - Budget = Gewinn"
> Vor allem, wenn man noch Marketing-Kosten etc. miteinbezieht ... ich war ja selbst erstaunt, da ich dachte, dass Hüter des Lichts super war.




hätte in der tat nicht gedacht, dass die entlassungen und der verlust in direktem zusammenhang mit dem film stehen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ne, der Hobbit Ja, aber HdR? Neee, der Film sah auch für damalige Verhältnisse echt nicht gut aus


bitte? kennst du den film überhaupt? photoskopie war ein geniales mittel, um die ringgeister sehr düster darzustellen, im allgemeinen ist er einer der düstersten trickfilme, die ich kenne. jackson hat sich bei ein paar szenen an bakshi's werk bedient, z.b. das erste aufeinandertreffen mit dem ringgeist, das wird im buch nämlich anders beschrieben. der film ist fantastisch und sieht immer noch sehr gut aus. leider floppte das ganze und so endet das ganze schon nach der schlacht in helms klamm, ne fortsetzung wäre grandios gewesen. 
an einen hobbit-zeichentrickfilm kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Mai 2016)

ten10 schrieb:


> Da ging es nicht um die ultimative Optik, sondern um eine Umsetzung der Herr der Ringe Geschichte in Zeichentrick. Die Kombination aus nur-handgezeichneter Grafik und überzeichneten Echt-Schauspielern war damals - und eben als Klassiker heute noch - etwas Besonderes. Ausserdem war der Regisseur Ralph Bakshi ja für Zeichentrickfilme für "Erwachsene" bekannt, für kleine Kinder waren die nix - alles schön niedlich  -  nö - usw.      Klassiker wie z.B. "Die  Welt in 10 Millionen Jahren" war von der Geschichte und der Optik her sowieso schwererer Tobak - und noch weitere Bakshi-Filme z.B. "Fritz the Cat" - das war damals so eine Art Sexfilm/Porno in Zeichentrickform - alles nichts zum Verniedlichen und mit "normalen"  anderen Zeichentrickfilmen zu vergleichen und schon garnichts für Kinderaugen (ja, wir reden von früher, also kein Internet, wo die jüngsten Kinder an die ärgsten Sachen locker rankommen und zu heftig beeinflusst werden) - das war eben "Bakshi" ...


bei fritz the cat geht es eher um sozialkritik, mit porno hat das ganze äußerst wenig zu tun, da könntest du auch passolino, felini etc. in dieses eck drängen. feuer und eis, einer der begehrtesten fantasy-animationsfilmen, stammt ebenfalls von ralph bakshi.
ich finde die optik, gerade diesen kontrast zwischen den überzeichneten realbildern zu den zeichentrick fantastisch.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2016)

ich kenne Rotoskopie, die Lichtschwerter in Krieg der Sterne wurde so animiert und der Lief vor 2 Jahren nochmal spät nachts an Weihnachten auf RTL2
Und dazu kommt ja nicht nur die Optik sondern auch das die Handlung teilweise nicht nachvollziehbar ist, grade die schlacht in Helmsklamm


----------

